# Where to buy plastic jars?



## RNSmith (Jan 4, 2007)

Hay. I'm looking to buy a bunch of plastic 'sweet jar' style jars. Just googled nearly every combination of keywords but can't find a supplier of tall plastic jars in the UK. Anyone got any websites/companies who might?

Thanks alot.


----------



## RNSmith (Jan 4, 2007)

I've found these deli cups. What size would be best suited?

http://www.ambican.com/shop/scripts/prodLi...p?idCategory=52


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2007)

Go with 32 oz. Its what I use. Also welcome to the site. We have an introductions forum for you to intro yourself. Thanks.


----------



## Ian (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey,

Have you not checked out your local newsagent? I get all mine from my local...and simply ask them to keep the empty ones for me when they have some going!


----------



## RNSmith (Jan 5, 2007)

Ahh. i didn't even think about asking the paper shop! I shall, thanks!!

I thought I did leave a post in the Welcome forum?


----------

